# Mechanical integrity management of bulk storage tank



## رمزة الزبير (1 أكتوبر 2010)

في أعقاب بعض الحوادث في المواقع النفطية برزت أهمية منع تسرب الوقود من خزانات الوقود وأصبح ضمان السلامة الميكانيكية لخزانات الوقود عاملاً هاماً. لهذا كلفت هيئة الصحة والسلامة فريقاً لوضع المعايير القابلة للتنفيذ و وصلت إلى إصدار نشرة لإدارة السلامة الميكانيكية لخزانات الوقود وهذا إستعراض النتائج:
1.	تحديد المعيار الوطني والمعايير الدولية التي تغطي جميع جوانب إدارة السلامة الميكانيكية لخزانات الوقود (بما في التركيب والصيانة والتفتيش وإصلاح وتغيير إستخدامها...).
2.	تحديد التوجيهات ذات الصلة الوطنية والدولية والمعايير التي تشمل قضايا إدارة السلامة بشكل أوسع، وتحديدا في مجالات الهندسة وضمان كفاءة إدارة السجلات.
3.	جمع ومراجعة المعايير المحددة ، وتوفير مؤشرا على مدى نجاح كل معيار قد يقلل من خطر ضرر أو انهيار المعدات.
الملف التالي:
Mechanical integrity management of bulk storage tanks
على الرابط التالي:
www.hse.gov.uk/research/rrpdf/rr760.pdf


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة على الموضوع الهام


----------



## هيثم مصطفى زكى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على المرجع و على الاهتمام


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 أكتوبر 2010)

نرفق ملف يوضح تفاصيل Integrity of atmospheric storage tanks
نسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق..


----------

